# Tibor Gulfstream Vs a Pacific



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

SC on the FLY said:


> to who has both do you like one better? is the pacific too big for 11-12 wt? i have a Gulfstream but thinking of the Pacific due to the 5 inch spool, any thoughts ? thanks all!


I switched from using Gulfstream and Sig Series 11-12 to Pacific Spool 2’s on my tarpon rods. The take up for fish running towards the boat is phenomenal. Never going back.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> I switched from using Gulfstream and Sig Series 11-12 to Pacific Spool 2’s on my tarpon rods. The take up for fish running towards the boat is phenomenal. Never going back.


great feedback!


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Watcha fishing for? Have you ever run out of backing while fighting a fish on the Gulfstream? What kind/how much backing do you currently have on the Gulfstream?

I would think the Gulfstream for that rod range, but don't let me stop you if you just want to buy another reel.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> I switched from using Gulfstream and Sig Series 11-12 to Pacific Spool 2’s on my tarpon rods. The take up for fish running towards the boat is phenomenal. Never going back.


This in spades! 
And it has a drag with fortitude.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Don't get me wrong, the Gulfstream is a great reel. The Pacific is a game changer on big poon though.


----------



## tunataker (Jul 8, 2018)

I found a good deal on a Galvan T14 reel. I am using it on my 12 wt rod. I love the 5 inch spool and do not mind the weight. My Gulfstream is a great reel too so I kept it for my 10 or 11 wt rods. The Gulfstream is not even a 4.5 inch spool which kind of bothered me.


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

If you’re fishing tarpon I wouldn’t hesitate to get a Pacific. I use a Pacific with Spool 2 on my #11’s and #12’s, Gulfstream on my #10’s.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

This is a timely thread, as I'm considering this question for my 11 weight tarpon stick. I could use the nautilus monster from my 12, but if I get the 11 it's own reel ( yeah right, if lol) idk if I should get a gulfstream or Pacific, or another monster... I do like the idea of having a tibor on the 11 though. Question, if i did go with the pacific how much backing should i use with the 11 weight line to maximize the line pickup on retrieve? Also, to anyone whose used monsters and Pacifics is there any advantage you'd describe to one or the other?


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

The monster I had, which was brand new, only had about 7lbs of drag at lockdown.
The Pacific is capable of more drag. It just depends on your preference on fighting a fish. I like to increase drag pressure as the fight goes on.
Fill the backing to capacity for the best line pick up. Its about 600 yards.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Why not a Nautilus Silver King? Has a 5” diameter, weighs more than a quarter of pound less than a Pacific and you have a lot of beer, single malt and cigar money left over.

I use a Silver King and a CCX2 10-12 on my 12 wt rods. Drawbar reels are great, but holding them for most of the day on the bow of boat gets old fast. My Abel and Tibor knock off pretty much collect dust now.


----------

